# Philips TV wont stay on



## Chyrio

hey i have a Philips TV that is like 5 years old or so and when i go to turn it on it works for a short time then shuts off and blinks then when you unplug it and the red light shows up again it works again for a few minutes and repeats, is there anyway to fix this i am willing to rip it apart and do just about anything (aside from throw it away) any help would be great  thanks


----------



## Chyrio

i just found a thing on fixya http://www.fixya.com/support/t209803-no_picture_red_blinking_light, it tells me to find screwed up capacitors, i have no idea if this is the fix but could this be valid? i would prefer it if i didnt screw it up more and would like someones opinion please  i have no problem ripping it apart and replacing them if it does fix it.


----------



## Done_Fishin

first thing we do when looking at electronic equipment for repair is a visual inspection. quite frequently we find capacitors that are domed and/or leaking. They need to be replaced.
since your set also appears to be a few years old, it could be that you also have a few bad joints on the board. you'd be wise to search for hairline cracks on solders around components that are pushed through the board. You'll need to turn the board upside down, use a magnifying glass mark off anything that looks suspect with a felt tip pen then hit all those points with fresh solder when you have finished. You could also wiggle the components from below whilst checking to see if the protuding leg(s) move. If it moves it needs a resolder.


----------



## Chyrio

thanks alot for the advice  i will definately take a look but in your advice does this sound like the typical problem?


----------



## crucial09

Is this a DLP tv?
If so then you need to get a new halogen bulb.
They go out every now and then in DLP tvs and this is the symptoms when they go out.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I haven't worked on TV repairs for several years but I do a lot of switch mode power supply repairs. Normally if replacement of capacitors in the power supply doesn't get it going, it gets dumped as BER, Beyond Economical Repair.


----------

